# How rare is a Klein Top Gun?



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone ever seen one in person?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I remember our shop selling two of them brand new (One was red / white / blue fade, and one was custom black - black one sold to a now well-known frame builder). Seems like it was only made for one year around 1988 or 1990. The name was changed afterward because of some sort of legal issue with the name. I think the bike became the Attitude, but I would defer to the Klein experts here.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

They're not that common but I've seen one before (rode one in fact). It was the first year out for that model and with Klein being Klein, there is an excellent chance they stuffed it up with production for a while and didn't produce that many.

There was a legal issue from the media company that produced the movie Top Gun. I suspect that Klein wouldn't have lost the case but if you're Gary Klein and you say, "Hmmm...smaller type bike company in a trademark lawsuit against a multi-kajillion $$$ company....I don't like this much at all." What was the point of fighting it? So he renamed Top Gun -> Rascal.

Personally, Top Gun is a stupid name, especially coupled with the patriot (red/white/blue) paint scheme. Not to say I wouldn't pick up a Top Gun if I had the opportunity.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

You guys just missed one on Fleabay. The Top Gun had canti mounts on the seatstays instead of U-brake mounts on the chainstays and like pinguwin said, was basically the first Rascal.

EDIT: They were made along side of the MountainKlein, Pinnacle, Pinnacle Elite and were offered in '89.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Yetified, I'll be, I missed that one. Not sure how I didn't see it (or maybe it was only up for a short time). My Ebay-fu is getting weak in my old age.

Auction here and here.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Yetified, I'll be, I missed that one. Not sure how I didn't see it (or maybe it was only up for a short time). My Ebay-fu is getting weak in my old age.
> 
> Auction here and here.


That bike was about nine miles from my house. That guy from Switzerland has been going crazy on our American auctions. He's buying everything.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Seems to have a fetish for old Oakleys too. I would think if he wanted to ride a Top Gun Klein he would have gone with the Wayfarers (a little Tom Cruise humor for you there).


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> So he renamed Top Gun -> Rascal.


Guess I had the wrong name of the Top Gun successor. Glad there are some folks here smarter than I.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*neener, neener, neener....*

I know where one is  Red, White and Blue..complete and all original !  and it's for sale.....

No, I don't have one :madman:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

the one that's for sale at the moment is somewhat overprized although in really nice condition. they are not THAT rare. my oldest daughter rides one that got repainted at Klein in 1994. the serial number on the rear drop out starts with TG. some medium and XL sized Top Gun frames have the tube style rear brake cable guide. the Rascal only on the XS sized frames. the Top Guns were available with U-brakes front and rear.

Carsten


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Err....buy it? Or tell someone else who would want to buy it were it is? Or buy it and sell it to a German and make 4338749% more than what you paid for it? ??? ???????? ?



stan4bikes said:



> I know where one is  Red, White and Blue..complete and all original !  and it's for sale.....
> 
> No, I don't have one :madman:


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

jacdykema said:


> someone else who would want to buy it were it is?


Jesus H., I cannot spell tonight. Time for bed.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

In terms of overall production, they are definitely rarer than the standard Pinnacle/Rascal production bikes, comparatively speaking. The framesets went for about $750 and the full XT bike was $1800. I've only seen one once; by 1990 I think most of them were gone.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Saw one this winter. Kinda cool.










[bad pic, sorry]


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

$1795 for a rascal with an ugly paint job???


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I saw a delivery guy riding a Top Gun the other day. I should have rolled him for it


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

"Talk to me Goose"


----------



## carvcat (Jan 3, 2022)

sgltrak said:


> I remember our shop selling two of them brand new (One was red / white / blue fade, and one was custom black - black one sold to a now well-known frame builder). Seems like it was only made for one year around 1988 or 1990. The name was changed afterward because of some sort of legal issue with the name. I think the bike became the Attitude, but I would defer to the Klein experts here.


They had to change the name because if the top gun movie.then the rascal was born


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

carvcat said:


> They had to change the name because if the top gun movie.then the rascal was born


We can finally put this thread to bed, 15 years later. 😃 

Also, this info was conveyed in the 3rd post back in 2008.


----------

